# Crossrennen in Appelbüttel



## Skorpion (31. Dezember 2006)

Moin Jungs,
habt ihr schon für den 13.Jan.2007 das Crossrennen in Appelbüttel vorgemerkt? Das Rennen gehört zur HH-CrossCup Serie 2006/2007.
Die RSG-Nordheide bietet als einziger Verein in dieser Serie ein *Hobbyrennen für Männer* an.
http://www.rsg-nordhei.de

Also Jungs - Kette rechts und los


----------



## Beppo (9. Januar 2007)

Moin Moin,
...also, ganz schön tief da. Der Matsch. Sicherlich, voll fahrbar, klar. Keine Frage. 
Ich will kein Weichei sein, aber das wird ganz schön weh tun...:kotz: 

Sodenn, bis dann...
Beppo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (9. Januar 2007)

Beppo schrieb:


> Ich will kein Weichei sein, aber das wird ganz schön weh tun...:kotz:
> Beppo



Das kannst wohl sagen


----------



## Sanz (10. Januar 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Das kannst wohl sagen



Das mit Weichei oder Weh tun 

Andre


----------



## Catsoft (10. Januar 2007)

Es wird hart, aber ich bin ja ein ganz harter! Gugst du:




So und jetzt hast du Angst  Aber der beißt nicht, der will nur spielen...


----------



## Marec (10. Januar 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> So und jetzt hast du Angst  Aber der beißt nicht, der will nur spielen...


 

...Also ich habe Angst...    

Das mit dem spielen ist ja auch Auslegungssache... gehört das Erlegen anderer Biker durch beissen auch zum spielen? .


----------



## Catsoft (11. Januar 2007)

Marec schrieb:


> Das mit dem spielen ist ja auch Auslegungssache... gehört das Erlegen anderer Biker durch beissen auch zum spielen?



Ach desswegen waren die anderen so schnell


----------



## Beppo (13. Januar 2007)

Moin Moin,
...sag´ich doch...
Spaß kann man denn doch wohl nur im Heide Park haben   . Oder in Appenbüttel   Glücklicherweise wurde die Streckenführung geändert und schon schien die Sonne. Und Spaß hat´s  trotzdem gemacht 

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Catsoft (13. Januar 2007)

Sieht DAS nach Spaß aus?





Eindeutiges: JA! 

Dank an Thomas (einoesiinhh) fürs Bild!


----------



## Beppo (14. Januar 2007)

Moin Moin,
hier sind noch ein paar >Spaßbilder<

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Skorpion (14. Januar 2007)

Moin,
eine Superbeteiligung der Hobbyfahrer.
Fotos gibt es auch unter 
http://www.cyclocross.de/images/appelrsg_07/index.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skorpion (14. Januar 2007)

Fotos von allen Rennen gibt es jetzt auch auf
www.rsg-nordhei.de


----------



## Votec007 (17. Januar 2007)

Skorpion schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> habt ihr schon für den 13.Jan.2007 das Crossrennen in Appelbüttel vorgemerkt? Das Rennen gehört zur HH-CrossCup Serie 2006/2007.
> Die RSG-Nordheide bietet als einziger Verein in dieser Serie ein *Hobbyrennen für Männer* an.
> http://www.rsg-nordhei.de
> ...


Hallo Sorpion, eure Veranstaltung war prima ... endlich auch mal eine Männer Wertung für Hobby Radler... sollen sich viele ein Beispiel nehmen.... bei so viel weiblichen Helfern kommt Freude auf.... man sieht doch gleich   eine neue "Handschrift" im Rennzirkus   macht weiter so....!!!!!


----------



## Votec007 (17. Januar 2007)

Beppo schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> ...sag´ich doch...
> Spaß kann man denn doch wohl nur im Heide Park haben   . Oder in Appenbüttel   Glücklicherweise wurde die Streckenführung geändert und schon schien die Sonne. Und Spaß hat´s  trotzdem gemacht
> 
> Gruß, Beppo


Hey Beppo...  hab gehört es soll auch ein MTB Rennen von der RSG geben   guck mal auf deren Internetseite    dürfen wir nicht versäumen bei der guten Orga von denen
Gruß Votec


----------



## Catsoft (17. Januar 2007)

Also ich finde keinen Termin für 2007


----------



## Skorpion (17. Januar 2007)

Danke Votec.
Wenn die Beteiligung gut ist, macht das Organisieren auch Spaß. 
Das RSG-MTB-Rennen wird wohl wie jedes Jahr am Pfingstsonntag starten.
Also, ihr könnt ruhig schon trainieren - wir warten auf euch.


----------

